

10 Tips For Achieving Email Bliss - Lightbody
http://blog.lightbody.net/post/17327461693/10-tips-for-achieving-email-bliss

======
pavel_lishin
This is pretty good for work e-mail, but I 100% disagree on not using filters
in personal stuff. I get a lot of notifications - forum replies, twitter
follows, upcoming concerts, facebook stuff - that I absolutely don't need to
see in my inbox.

~~~
Lightbody
Thanks. I probably should have added: for that kind of stuff, I aggressively
unsubscribe. Consider that tip #11 :)

~~~
pavel_lishin
I want some of that stuff. I don't visit Facebook on its own, so I need the
reminders. I don't crawl concert sites on my own, so I like being notified of
that stuff. But none of that ever requires my immediate attention.

